# Hello fellow UK smokers - introducing myself!



## ewanjackson (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi folks,

Got my first smoker a couple of weeks ago, a gorgeous WSM 47cm (unboxing). Managed an eventful first smoke of pulled pork with a bit of help from the helpful guys on this forum.

Now after a week off due to shift working, I am back ready to start my second smoke, which will be a brisket, potatoes, sweet potatoes and eggs! Link here.

I have been cooking "properly" for about 10 years now (aged 23) and decided to go after one of my passions which was proper Texan style barbecue - ribs, brisket etc.

Would like to thank Danny for inviting me to the group. Hope to have good fun, and learn a log from you guys 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any questions?

Ewan from Banbury













IMG_0593.JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 24, 2015


















IMG_0577[1].JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 24, 2015


















IMG_0580[1].JPG



__ ewanjackson
__ Mar 24, 2015


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello Ewan.  Welcome to the family.  I like to THINK I know a little about Texas style brisket since I spent my first 40 years there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Sent you some info.  Start with the bottom link which is about getting a brisket in the U.K..  Do a little reading.  May save you some heartache.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewan and welcome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A great looking rainbow in your photo - it almost looks as if the WSM has a halo 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BBQ smoking is now gaining popularity here in the UK and it is a very rewarding passtime. Beware of reading in too many threads on the forum though as the enthusiasm is infectious. Before you realise you will also be smoking cheese and fish, curing your own bacon and making your own salami.

Welcome on board.


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the idea of cheese and salami!

My girlfriend did ask when we would buy a massive pork belly and make bacon. I said I need a bit more time! Haha!!!

Sadly she doesn't get on with seafood at all, so fish is out of the picture :(

Anyway, the future looks bright indeed.


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewan

Don't start off too big. A kilo of pork belly or loin would be good sizes to start until you have your preferred levels of salt, sugar and flavourings sorted out. Dry curing is also a good method for someone first starting out.


----------

